# Hydraulische Felgenbremse anstatt u-brake?



## pierrobmx (6. Januar 2014)

Hallo,
da ich bis jetzt immer auf euch zählen konnte, wende ich mich auch diesmal wieder an euch. Da bei meiner U-brake am bmx jetzt die Feder gebrochen ist, und sie generell nicht allzu leichtgängig ist überlege ich zurzeit gleich Eine Hydraulische Felgenbremse zu kaufen. Nun meine Frage. Kann ich eine Hydraulische Felgenbremse an die U-brake aufnahmen montieren, oder gibt es möglichkeiten, eine hydraulische Felgenbremse an meinem Bmx (Radio comrad 2012) zu montieren? 

thanks a lot, pierro


----------



## GT-Sassy (6. Januar 2014)

Bei MTBs kannst Du auf U-Brake Sockeln die Magura HS 33 montieren. Mußt nur den Halter der Bremse auffeilen da U-Brakesickel dicker als Cantisockel sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pierrobmx (6. Januar 2014)

und wie siehts mit der hs11 aus? billiger &so...


----------



## RISE (9. Januar 2014)

Sollte ebenfalls gehen. Musst aber aufpassen, wenn du oft Halle fährst. Wenn dir da mal die Bremse kaputt geht und das Öl ausläuft, wirst du da gevierteilt.


----------



## pierrobmx (9. Januar 2014)

Hallen gibts im Umkreis von Fürth (meineswissens?) eh keine. Ich Fahre hauptsächlich Dirt & n bisschen street. Kennt eig. jemand die Alte Veste hier?


----------

